# Going to St. Jean April 8th. What is a MUST buy before going and what can wait?



## ZxExN (30 Mar 2006)

I got the joining instructions but during the brief, the corporal mentioned that maybe we should wait until we buy anything cause once we get there, we may find out we don't need it. 

Can someone give me a list of the MUST buys before we go (ie. items we won't be able to get at the CANEX)? 

Also for these items, I'm assuming we're paying for it ourselves?
(A list of the items we'll be given, and what we are required to pay for ourselves) 

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Quag (30 Mar 2006)

Yes you will have to buy these items yourself.

Buy a comfortable pair of running shoes ahead of time.  

Everything else can be purchased at the Canex.  

You should wait to buy stuff from the Canex because your platoon will probably want to establish some sort of standard.  That means that you will all have the same stuff.

After your Indoc and some time spent in the field, you will be able to get out on town to get some of the stuff you will learn to need ;D.

Just my 2 Cents

Good Luck


----------



## ouyin2000 (30 Mar 2006)

I suggest you bring at least some of everything you will need, from what I understand, you should be prepared to not have Canex access for a day or two at least.


----------



## Former291er (31 Mar 2006)

When I went through in jan/01, they took everybody and gave us a $200 advance and then lined us up outside of the canex and sent us in by 3's. I already had everything but still had to take the advance.
Don't know if it's still the same.
Rob.


----------



## CEhopeful (31 Mar 2006)

Hello,
I was told today, get some gold bond, yes, gold bond, the stuff witht he shitty commercials.apparently Ill know how useful it is when I get there, becuae right now I dont knwowhat I would use it fo. CheerS!!!


----------



## Hoover (31 Mar 2006)

Yes, gold bond, the stuff is a godsent for a troop in the field, marching or doing anything that resembles the army. The combat boots that you will be issued do not breathe, but man do they accumulate the sweat. It's too bad that you don't get issued the new sock system until your SQ, but make sure you get some sort of civvie socks to wear under your wools to absorb some of the sweat from your feet.

Can't help ya for St Jean, I did basic in Borden, but Angie's Outdoor there on Dunlop Street in Barrie has what you're looking for if you get sent to Borden.

Chow.


----------



## Rstratdn (1 Apr 2006)

Do you have to wear the issued socks? cause i have kickass socks (smartwool) that have stood the test of time and been on many climbing trips. I hope i can wear those instead of cotton socks.


----------



## Hoover (1 Apr 2006)

Forget cotton! It will soak up the sweat and just accumulate in the sock and you will feel like you are marching through a puddle the whole time. Better to wear just the wool socks than to combine them with cotton socks. There are special types of socks for climbing and marching, that absorb sweat. Check around outdoorsman stores, they should know what I'm talking about.

As for your non-issued socks..depends on your course staff, they might not let you wear non-issued kit. But when you hit the field your platoon will probably turn into a bunch of gypsies, civvie kit out the arse. It's even worse for the winter. 

But just ask yourself, will your instructors see what type of socks you are wearing? The answer is no, so you are probably in the clear to wear whatever rocks your boat.


----------

